# LEM Cure



## k9corsomomma (Jan 1, 2011)

I am unable to find any of the Morton cure stuff where I live. However, I came across LEM Cure at Bass Pro Shop. I am wanting to make canadian bacon and a few other things like smoked sausages, etc. The last time I made the Canadian bacon, I did without it totally, no cures, no nothing...and smoked it, sliced it, sucked it up with my Foodsaver, and refrigerated it. I want to do it the "right" way this time!

I am aware that they aren't interchangeable with other products. I have also read http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/curing-salts-for-sausage-making  so I don't need that kind of review. 

What I'm trying to determine, and if I'm correct, I'll be thrilled....

if I follow the directions on the back of the package, and use the guide in that curing salt page, it seems it's CLOSEST to Cure #1, so any of the recipes (?) that call for Cure 1 could be used with Lem Cure. However, I would have to change the amount used to what is suggested on the back of the package, and not what is in the recipe. 

Is my logic correct?


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's the info off LEM's site use it just as you would Instacure #1 they are interchangeable

"LEM Cure is a mixture of salt and sodium nitrite (6.25%), and should be used to control botulism and add color and flavor to your smoked or cooked sausage. The conditions created during the low temperature cooking of sausages and jerky are ideal for the promotion of botulism. This cure will not kill salmonella or E-coli bacteria. These bacteria are eliminated by proper cooking temperatures. The use of this cure in meat and fish is strictly regulated by the FDA. *Follow directions to the letter.*_ DO NOT use more than directed._ Normal use is a scant 1/4 teaspoon per pound of meat, 1 oz. to 25 lbs. of meat or 4 oz. per 100 lbs. of meat.  ""

bye the way Welcome to SMF glad you joined us


----------



## meateater (Jan 1, 2011)

LEM cure will be fine. just use 1/4 teaspoon per pound of meat and not any more and let it sit in the fridge for 10 days flipping it everyday. Don't use any metal containers for curing, most use baggies I use a pyrex dish with a plastic lid myself.


----------



## scott j (Nov 6, 2011)

can i use the lem cure to wet brine a ham if so how much cure ddin i need to put in the brine


----------



## bobdog46 (Nov 6, 2011)

scott j said:


> can i use the lem cure to wet brine a ham if so how much cure ddin i need to put in the brine


Here is pops recipe for a wet cure brine using pink salt as a cure.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/pops-wet-curing-brine


----------



## scott j (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks for the info i will give a try


----------



## venture (Nov 6, 2011)

I feel your pain. No stores in my area carry cure or sausage making specialties other than basic pork casings.

Off to the internet for my supplies.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

